# Skinny cat, fat belly



## yunah (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello. 

I have two cats. The older one slowly started to get a hanging belly, which sways when she walks. The younger one was always quite small. But recently she's developed the same hanging belly as well. Except she's so tiny everywhere else so I can't say she's fat.

Is it possible to gain weight only in the stomach? And is there anything I can do to "tone" them? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If this "hanging belly" is down in the navel area, it's just what's often called a "fat pad" or a "fat sack" and is perfectly normal. Some theorize it happens to cats that have been spayed, but I've seen it on male cats as well. There's nothing you can do to "tone" it other than prevent your cats from becoming overweight.

It does look funny swaying back and forth ... kind of like a cow's udder. :lol:


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

coaster said:


> If this "hanging belly" is down in the navel area, it's just what's often called a "fat pad" or a "fat sack" and is perfectly normal. Some theorize it happens to cats that have been spayed, but I've seen it on male cats as well. There's nothing you can do to "tone" it other than prevent your cats from becoming overweight.
> 
> It does look funny swaying back and forth ... kind of like a cow's udder. :lol:


Yup, Minnie's got this! I've heard it called a "spay sway," too. She's had it ever since we got her spayed. She's a big cat, about 13 pounds, but she's firm...she's just "big boned."  I wouldn't worry about it -- just make sure the rest of your kitties' bodies aren't fat and hanging and they should be fine.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

My male has a saggy, baggy tummy as well. I think it is rather normal, as long as they don't get overweight.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Perfectly normal thing for S/N cats. There's no definitive explanation for it, but I like the one that said a muscle or something got snipped also during the operation.

However, the actual size of it will depend on how fat the cat is. A better visual check for weight is looking down at the cat's sides, or weighing the cat.

Here's more replies in this thread, and my reply linked to a few other threads that may be interesting: Fat/cow udder?


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

Suki weighed just 5lbs when i rescued her, now shes put on weight (bout 13lbs) she has got a the hang, its so cute shes got very skinny hips but a little sag under her carrage hehehehe silly kitten!


----------

